# Sedentary Pigeon



## llida (Apr 9, 2013)

This is my first post with the group. There is a pigeon in my yard that has been rather sedentary for a few hours. It eats seeds from the ground, drinks water when perched on the birdbath, also pruned a few feathers, but when needed to fly (ie, if I go out with my dog, or a loud construction noise goes off), it flies low and perches on a low branch. I haven't seen it fly more than 4 feet at a time, and that is with hesitation. When not doing anything, it puffs up its feathers, closes its eyes and I am assuming - sleeps. Should I leave it alone? I have never caught/trapped/baited any wild bird/animal and would not have a clue as to how to do it. My fear is that the local Red Tail or Cooper's Hawk will be swooping down to get it if it continues to remain such an easy target. What to do?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He is sick and indeed easy prey for a hawk, dog, or cat.

He is probably pretty ill....but can still fly so is still strong enough to evade, a little.
(Do not worry, Pigeon illnesses are not transferable to mammals or other bird species).

Catching him is what needs to be done.

You said he feeds on the ground. If you put a lotta seeds on the ground, hopefully he will come to eat. You can set up the trip-box sorta trap (cardboard box or the cage top) with a stick propping it up and a string attached to pull the stick away when he ventures under the box to east the seed.

A second alternative would be to see if you can get close while feeding and try to 'corner' him/her on the ground (maybe there's a fence or hedge ?) to cut off one or two directions of escape, then throw either a net or towel over him. Best to try that when he is eating and has his back turned to you.

Third option would be, if possible...to lure him inside the house, garage or other garden structure (if you have one) by putting seed closer to the door so he will venture toward it, then actually putting seed across the threshold so he will enter the house or enclosure.

If he is hanging out there, he feels relatively safe, or at least unbothered. If you blow it the first time, you will usually get a second chance within a day or so....he will be come more cautious, but probably will return again given there are free meals and water there.....

Thanks for caring.


----------



## llida (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for the great suggestions. Once I capture it, what do I do next? take it to a wildlife rehabilitator?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Bring her/him inside and put in a cardboard box or cage or carrier lined with a towel. Do a quick look-over and see if you find any injuries..blood, scabs, abrasions, lesions, bare skin patches.

Give some seed and water in shallow bowls and get back to us.

Rehabber may be a good course of action, but perhaps not because they oftentimes take in Pigeons and rather than nurse them back, just kill them.


----------



## llida (Apr 9, 2013)

thank you so much! Next time I'll know what to do, and I will definitely avoid the rehabber at all costs. This time, we are all fortunate: the pigeon flew off to "who knows where" yesterday evening and was back again today, perched in its sleepy state over the bird bath. I think you're right: it just seems to feel comfortable here


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It doesn't sound like comfort to me, Llida but rather a very sick pigeon. Once they are visibly sick, the clock is ticking for them. You see, birds pretend to feel well, even when they aren't. it's a natural defense against predators. A sick acting bird is an easy target.


----------

